# International Travel Restriction Impact Survey *Participants needed*



## unsw_travel_survey

Hi Everyone, 

For my Master's research project, I am conducting a study aimed at examining your experiences with trying to return to your country of residence during the COVID-19 pandemic.
We are interested in seeking those people who have been affected by travel restrictions (either by your home country or another country) and as a result have had to change travel plans.
Very little is known about the impact of travel restrictions on individuals, and we would like to understand the positive and negative impacts on people. We would also like to use this information to inform governments on how they can support people better in the future.
The research study is looking for people who:
-Are aged 18 years and above
-Can read and understand English
-Have tried to return to your country of residence but have had your travel plans changed

->https://unsw.au1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_1NZhA5v7G1oiuIm

Thanks


----------



## Maria B.

Hello 
I am going to wrtie my bachelor thesis on a similar topic? Is there a possibility to read into your thesis or exchange some of the results? I would be very grateful.


----------

